# Cracked paws - should I be worried



## bathindian (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi, 

We have a 5 month V and its been fun 3 months with him. We loved every bit of ...ok not every bit ..but most of the last 3 months. 
Recently we noticed that his front paws are cracked and on one of them there is a bit of top skin peeling off. Should we be worried about it ? 
He had no change in his activities besides he got a gf and they played at a tennis court. They were chasing each other which means stopping , changing directions etc. which could have scraped the paws. We are making sure that he doesnt walk on pavement any more when possible for.aome time and definitley not playing at tennis court anymore. Is there anything we should do to help with this or it will heal itself with precaution. Should we consult the vet. 
Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If it’s not hurting him, I would probably leave it alone. Only because pads heal quickly, and he will likely start licking the pads if you put something on them. If they hurt, I would rub them with something like coconut oil. Rub some on the front of the legs too. That way they are easier to direct the licking to the front legs, and leave the feet alone.


----------



## bathindian (Apr 18, 2018)

Thank you texasred for quick reply. He seems fine with no sign of discomfort or limping. I can touch his paws and he wouldnt flinch so my assumption is he is not hurting. Will put coconut oil as you suggested and see how it goes. 
Any idea what could be the reason ? We are thinking of getting some natural balms to rub on paws before we go out for walks as i have read about people using it to help with paws as they go through all kind of terrain.

Thanks


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Ellie's really been tearing it up outside and i noticed her pads were really getting worn smooth. I have a product on the way called "Musher's Secret Dog Paw Wax". It is available on Amazon where it has something like 18,000 good reviews. It contains a blend of natural waxes. You may want to check it out. I'll be sure to post a review here once it arrives and we get a chance to try it out.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

bathindian said:


> Thank you texasred for quick reply. He seems fine with no sign of discomfort or limping. I can touch his paws and he wouldnt flinch so my assumption is he is not hurting. Will put coconut oil as you suggested and see how it goes.
> Any idea what could be the reason ? We are thinking of getting some natural balms to rub on paws before we go out for walks as i have read about people using it to help with paws as they go through all kind of terrain.
> 
> Thanks


Very high chance it happened on the tennis court. Try and keep him on natural terrain. If you still see problems, Musher Secret works very well. I’ve used it a lot when we would duck hunt with a dog in the morning, and hunt the same dog on quail that afternoon.


----------



## rchik43 (Apr 12, 2020)

Dan_A said:


> Ellie's really been tearing it up outside and i noticed her pads were really getting worn smooth. I have a product on the way called "Musher's Secret Dog Paw Wax". It is available on Amazon where it has something like 18,000 good reviews. It contains a blend of natural waxes. You may want to check it out. I'll be sure to post a review here once it arrives and we get a chance to try it out.


I have used Mushers secret as well. Seems to work great at protecting paws generally. Only thing is Pillu likes the smell or taste … so he licks it


----------

